# Fort Bovisand May 2010



## Lamb Phall (Jun 4, 2010)

History:
In 1816 a stone jetty and slip were built for boats from sailing warships anchored in Plymouth Sound to collect fresh water from the nearby reservoir. The first fort at the site, named Staddon Height Battery, was started in 1845, and still exists in the upper part of the present fort. As part of the recommendations of the Royal Commission on the Defence of the United Kingdom, work started on the main part of the fort consisting of 23 granite casemates, originally housing 22 9-inch Rifled Muzzle Loaders (RMLs), one 10-inch RML gun and 180 men. By 1880 the armament included 14 10-inch and nine 9-inch RML guns. Underground there are large deep tunnels to store artillery ammunition safe from enemy gunfire. In 1898 four 12-pounder quick-firing guns were installed.

In the early 1900s the original guns were removed. In 1942 the four 12-pounders were replaced by two twin 6-pounders, to combat E-boats. A Bofors 40mm anti-aircraft gun was installed in 1943. By 1957 the Ministry of Defence had abandoned the fort.



















































































































_Ta for Looking_


----------



## night crawler (Jun 4, 2010)

I seem to remember it was used for diver training, BSAC used it.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 4, 2010)

night crawler said:


> I seem to remember it was used for diver training, BSAC used it.



Parts of it are still in use, Used by Discovery Divers in the main now.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 4, 2010)

Well it was in use when I used to dive in the 1970's looks like it is not now.
http://www.bsac.com/peopledetails.a...lence&section=1059&sectionTitle=BSAC+Pioneers


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 4, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Well it was in use when I used to dive in the 1970's looks like it is not now.
> http://www.bsac.com/peopledetails.a...lence&section=1059&sectionTitle=BSAC+Pioneers


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice first report, Lamb. Some excellent remains there...love the way that the graceful Palmerston arches still stand out...and I love that pic of the half-open wooden shutter.
Welcome to DP, too.


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice to learn a bit of the history of the place. 

We stayed on holiday one year at the Bovisand Bay Caravan park (proprietor Basil Faulty) while the fort was still an operational diving centre. Must have been about 1996. Got as far as the bar.


----------



## jonney (Jun 5, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Well it was in use when I used to dive in the 1970's looks like it is not now.
> http://www.bsac.com/peopledetails.a...lence&section=1059&sectionTitle=BSAC+Pioneers



You dive as well NC we have more and more in common mate


----------



## barrym (Jun 8, 2010)

Used to go here in 72-72 when at JLR RAC at Bovington Camp. we used to go for a couple of weeks during the summer to Renney Lently just up the coast. We used to approach from the sea and have to climb up the sea wall with a rope dropped from the top.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's still in use as a dive centre, I was there a year or two ago. Their diver's burgers, mmm, burger, sausage, egg, bcaon, cheese, everything you need after a hardcore morning under the waves. The Scylla and James Eagan Lane are both awesome dives, a weekend there is highly reccomended.


----------

